# Critique Kane...please be gentle. lol



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright you guys, after MANY attempts, I hope this is a decent photo. Just to let you know, he turned 2 in February. His hobbies include: chasing squirrels and geese. Spending time with family and the love his life Pearl (the black pug), and his other love Zebra. lol.

Critique away.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Neatly brushed, tail wagging, toenails trimmed... little evidence of fur on the floor....

:thumbup:


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Neatly brushed, tail wagging, toenails trimmed... little evidence of fur on the floor....
> 
> :thumbup:


I KNEW IT !!!! I KNEW THE FUR ON THE FLOOR WOULD BE HIS DOWNFALL!!! GAH!! CURSE YOU BAD BREEDING!! lol :tongue:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you let him have zebra back? 
He is very handsome :wub:


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

bunchoberrys said:


> ...His hobbies include: chasing squirrels and geese. Spending time with family and the love his life Pearl (the black pug), and his other love Zebra. lol.
> 
> Critique away.


What more could you ask. He's a handsome boy - I like him!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> Did you let him have zebra back?
> He is very handsome :wub:


Yes. I gave in. Couldn't stand the sighs and the sadness. But there are rules now. Zebra must stay in the house. No more going on walks with us. He cannot go with us to the park (he kept trying to force Zebra on the kids to throw it, and after awhile of slobber and debris it was getting just really gross). He is allowed at Grandmas, only if he is having a sleep over but not when we just go to visit for the day. Pathetic, I know. lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kane is a very handsome boy!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

He is beautiful! I wish His face was looking at the camera. Man, nice though


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I know you are looking for people who can give you a real critique, but I can't help but comment on what a gorgeous dog Kane is. He reminds me a lot of Niko, but Niko has a bit more light fur bleeding through the black behind his neck ( I forget what that's called).

Anyway, he's a beauty!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Good_Karma said:


> but Niko has a bit more light fur bleeding through the black behind his neck ( I forget what that's called).


Reading this thread, I figured that must be called "zebra back." Then I realized I totally misread that statement... :rofl: :crazy:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Niko has a bit more light fur bleeding through the black behind his neck ( I forget what that's called).


Bitch stripe?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Kane is handsome!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

bunchoberrys said:


> Yes. I gave in. Couldn't stand the sighs and the sadness. But there are rules now. Zebra must stay in the house. No more going on walks with us. He cannot go with us to the park (he kept trying to force Zebra on the kids to throw it, and after awhile of slobber and debris it was getting just really gross). He is allowed at Grandmas, only if he is having a sleep over but not when we just go to visit for the day. Pathetic, I know. lol


Haha- somehow I knew you couldn't hold out! He's just too darn cute----


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very handsome, I like his build and he looks to have nice rich pigment


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Bitch stripe?


No, that's not it, although Niko is getting that a little bit too. Crap, I really can't think of what that's called, maybe it starts with an S???. 

Anyway, not important I guess. Sorry for the thread-jack.


----------



## Portbrix (Apr 7, 2011)

Anything in particular you want to have critiqued? Work, show(?) sport?
As far as moving over a distance it looks like either his front or his rear would exhaust before the other. I am not sure if I am looking at a dog who is top heavy or too slight in the rear. 
How old is he? He looks fully mature.
Much of his strength/power looks like it comes from his front. Good chest capacity/size. Nicely angulated shoulders, with the ability to hold good muscle. Low tail set with moderate dip for tail (and a wagging one-which is saying he is a very happy boy))) 
Strong pasterns. Feet are pretty good, although front feet could provide a little better arch.
I really want to see a moving photo of this guy!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Portbrix said:


> Anything in particular you want to have critiqued? Work, show(?) sport?
> As far as moving over a distance it looks like either his front or his rear would exhaust before the other. I am not sure if I am looking at a dog who is top heavy or too slight in the rear.
> How old is he? He looks fully mature.
> Much of his strength/power looks like it comes from his front. Good chest capacity/size. Nicely angulated shoulders, with the ability to hold good muscle. Low tail set with moderate dip for tail (and a wagging one-which is saying he is a very happy boy)))
> ...


This is an older photo, I believe he was 1.5 yrs.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

He's so handsome. I love the rich colors!


----------



## Portbrix (Apr 7, 2011)

I still see a little lacking in the back, just not as large in proportion to the front. He may be pulling/angling his front paw(when trotting) inward. Sort of hard to tell, this is just what the photo looks like is happening. Can't tell if it is coming from his wrist or shoulder. Too much bend in one of them. Left foot is a little(barley) angled too outwards at the wrist.
I like this photo, it makes it look like a cuddly bear- mostly in his head. Cute
The second photo of him makes him appear short- But since I have seen the first photo I know this is not the case! How tall is he, what is his current weight?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very richly colored young male with normal withers and a nice topline. His croup is a bit steep and could be longer. Good angulation front and rear, good feet and pasterns. I can't see his face well enough in the dark photo.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a pic of him running, not a full blown out run though, don't have a lot of pics running, he's always gaiting.










He measures at 27', and is 84lbs.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Very richly colored young male with normal withers and a nice topline. His croup is a bit steep and could be longer. Good angulation front and rear, good feet and pasterns. I can't see his face well enough in the dark photo.


:wub: Heres a head shot.


----------

